# Runtime Error! Explorer.exe



## Paralyze (Jun 14, 2010)

I recently have acquired a problem on my Laptop :/. This is the problem:

When I Right-Click on My Desktop, I get this error:


```
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Runtime Error!

Program: C:\Windows\Explorer.exe

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information.
```
When I click OK, the bar at the bottom and all my desktop icons go away for a few seconds.

Here are some pictures:

When I right-click:










When I press OK: (Palm tree is desktop background)










The only things I have installed or changed recently have been installing Firefox, and possibly updating Java...

Also, here is my HijackThis log (I don't know if it is needed):


```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 21:25:04, on 14/06/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18928)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.7.0.12\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdSync.exe
C:\Program Files\Fingerprint Reader Suite\psqltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Sigmatel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10e.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.exe
C:\Users\Harry\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.google.co.uk/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=uk&ibd=0080724
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/ig?hl=en&source=iglk
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.7.0.12\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.7.0.12\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.5126.1836\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.7.0.12\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] C:\Dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEM02Mon.exe] C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Fingerprint Reader Suite\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile-based device management] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdSync.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] %ProgramFiles%\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - Startup: AdobeUpdate.jar
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_2EC7709873947E87.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O16 - DPF: {44990B00-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} (HPDDClientExec Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GoogleDesktopNetwork3.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.9.911.3589 (GoogleDesktopManager-110309-193829) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9d4ba965b585e) (gupdate1c9d4ba965b585e) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.7.0.12\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\STacSV.exe

--
End of file - 10173 bytes
```
Thanks so much whoever answers this! ray:ray:ray:

Also, just a thought (doubt it would work).
I have the same laptop as another in my household, and they do not get this error. Would copy + pasting their explorer.exe (deleting mine in process) resolve this error?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Start with this (just a hunch):


> *Anti-Virus Removal:*
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: http://www.carrona.org/freeav.html
> - uninstall the Norton from your system (you can reinstall it, if so desired, when we're done troubleshooting)
> ...


I AM NOT AN HJT EXPERT - please don't rely on my diagnostics here:
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
This is a component of Windows Live Messenger - but it's missing. Please uninstall the Windows Live stuff and then reinstall it.
******************************
And, try this:
- Open up Task Manager to the Processes tab (and make sure that it's set so that you can see explorer.exe
- right click on the Desktop to generate the error.
- right click on the explorer.exe process and select "Create Dump File"
- remember where it puts the dump file (on my system it's in C:\Users\FUBAR\AppData\Local\Temp\explorer.DMP).

Zip up the dump file (mine is 274 mB in size) and upload it to your SkyDrive ( http://windowslive.com/online/skydrive ) in Windows Live. Then post a link to it so we can download it.

You can try the copy/paste of explorer.exe - but first make sure that the date/timestamps are identical and that the versions are identical. Also, set a System Restore point before doing all of this - just in case something goes awry.


----------



## Paralyze (Jun 14, 2010)

Firstly, thanks for your help usasma 

Your first suggestion, about uninstalling norton then reinstalling, I'm afraid cannot be done because I have lost all of the installation software :/. (I want to keep norton )
Secondly, when I go to add/remove programs, and click on one of the windows live programs (or any of them for that matter) there is no "Uninstall/change/repair" at the top.
Thirdly, I'll try and upload and see if you can help, but I have extremely slow internet (10kb/s) so it is unlikely :S


I await your reply, and hopefully a HJT expert.

P.S; I posted this on another forum, and they said to remove Google Toolbar for IE, which I have done, but I still get the error.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, if you want to keep Norton, there's nothing that I can do to prevent that - even if I do suspect that it's the source of the problems that you're having.
Please be advised that if Norton is the cause of this, you'll be working on this problem for a very, very long time.

Next, I just noticed that you only have SP1 installed on your system. Please update all of the drivers on your system from the PC Manufacturer's website. Then scan to make sure that you don't have any virus infections. Then update to Service Pack 2.

Here's a link on how to remove Windows Live Messenger: http://www.iaskd.com/how-to-uninstall-windows-live-messenger.html

I'm afraid that I won't be able to do much more without the dump file (that's my specialty). Good luck to you!

PS - as a last resort you can backup your important files, format your hard drive, and then reinstall Windows from the recovery disks/partition for your system. That will wipe out any software problems that might exist - and you'll be able to update the system from there.


----------



## Paralyze (Jun 14, 2010)

usasma said:


> Well, if you want to keep Norton, there's nothing that I can do to prevent that - even if I do suspect that it's the source of the problems that you're having.
> Please be advised that if Norton is the cause of this, you'll be working on this problem for a very, very long time.
> 
> Next, I just noticed that you only have SP1 installed on your system. Please update all of the drivers on your system from the PC Manufacturer's website. Then scan to make sure that you don't have any virus infections. Then update to Service Pack 2.
> ...


You convinced me to uninstall Norton. I uninstalled then restarted and still got the error, so I doubt it is that. (Ran System Restore to get Norton back because I like it :tongue

I will remove MSN soon, and about SP2. I have tried updating to it before, and it gets to step 3/3 or whatever and then it says it fails and it aborts it. I even tried deleting the whole update and redownloaded it incase it was corrupted, but that still didn't work. I will try to get some screenshots of this happening.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

There are 2 primary reasons that Service Pack installations fail - one is malware and the other is outdated drivers. That's why I suggested malware scans and driver updates.

If that still happens, then further troubleshooting is warranted - but the good thing is that Microsoft will usually do it for free.


----------

